# The Bucket Hat or Summer Garden Hat



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

As most of you know, I love my gardens and have posted many pictures at this site. To go along with my garden theme, I decided to knit a garden hat. This was very easy to knit, especially had time when KP was closed down yesterday. It's a free pattern from Shazzas Patterns. It took a little more than 1 ball of yarn. I used Hot Green Sugar'n Cream cotton.
I knit a little tight so I used #5 and #9 circular needles. Best part, no seams!! Might add a ribbon, what do you think????


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

I love it. I want to make one too!


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Redwilley said:


> I love it. I want to make one too!


Hi Redwilley...thank you..go for it gal!!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

nsnewfie1996 said:


> Very nice!!!


Thanks nsnewfie....Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great look hat! I'm thinking if I wanted to make the brim bigger I could wire it to hold its shape. Love the color you did it in!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Like your hat!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Bea. It fits fine on me the way it is, but you could also wire it.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Like your hat!


Hi CathyAnn, thank you...love your avatar.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## manatriss (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Edie,

I love your garden hat. We're going on a cruise next spring and this would be a perfect hat for the carribean!

Thanks for posting,
Laura (manatriss)


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Such a lovely hat! Great color choice and pattern! Terrific work!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

manatriss said:


> Hi Edie,
> 
> I love your garden hat. We're going on a cruise next spring and this would be a perfect hat for the carribean!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Laura. I'm going on a cruise this winter. Wow, 
good idea, didn't think about taking it with me..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

determined_to-knit said:


> Such a lovely hat! Great color choice and pattern! Terrific work!


Thanks, you always have nice things to say!!! 
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Very nice hat! The brim flops just enough but not too much, and I assume you didn't put any wire in the edge?

No seams! Sounds great!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

great hat


----------



## Annette1166 (May 17, 2011)

I think you did a great job. 
Last time I made a hat, my Mom liked it so it went home with her


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> Very nice hat! The brim flops just enough but not too much, and I assume you didn't put any wire in the edge?
> 
> No seams! Sounds great!


Hi MaryMargaret...thanks. I didn't make the brim any bigger as it "flops" just enough now. Maybe, it's my "big" head holding it up.. H-m-m....
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Love this!!!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Annette1166 said:


> I think you did a great job.
> Last time I made a hat, my Mom liked it so it went home with her


Thank you Annette. Mainly guys in my family, so I may be safe there...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

transdolly said:


> Love this!!!!


Thanks Transdolly. Love your avatar, too.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Several of you ladies visited me when I posted my gardens on this site. You suggested I should sit out there and knit. I'm taking your advice, but I needed a hat...so here it is!!! Will probably make it in another color, too..
You're a great group..and your suggestions are great, too!!!
Luv,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

Love the hat!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

quiltnqueen said:


> Love the hat!


Thank you quiltnqueen...nice avatar!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Love your hat Edie. Love the bright, fresh colour you've chosen. I think a ribbon would look great xx


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Love your hat Edie. Love the bright, fresh colour you've chosen. I think a ribbon would look great xx


Thankx MissMolly for your compliments. May do the suggestion of a ribbon...may find one with flowers to go with my gardens, and of course, the hat. Nice to hear from you again.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

adorable, I think a ribbon would be nice.


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

Ooooh! I can't wait to get the pattern and start mine! Love it! And need it here in Florida! Thank you!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

I love it and need one! I spend alot of time in my garden and that sun is brutal on the skin!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Katsch said:


> adorable, I think a ribbon would be nice.


Thanks again Katsch...you post such nice comments. Will try a ribbon...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

camplaffalot said:


> Ooooh! I can't wait to get the pattern and start mine! Love it! And need it here in Florida! Thank you!


Thanks...you won't be disappointed..very easy pattern.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Good morning Edie,
Love your hat, just perfect for the garden. The colour is just right for spring. Will have to make myself one for our hot sunny weather. My straw one keeps blowing away.
Take care
Cheers Helen


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> I love it and need one! I spend alot of time in my garden and that sun is brutal on the skin!


Thank you knitgirl. I know what you mean about the sun being brutal. It's been hot here in Virginia and the summer is only beginning! Have fun!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Good morning Edie,
> Love your hat, just perfect for the garden. The colour is just right for spring. Will have to make myself one for our hot sunny weather. My straw one keeps blowing away.
> Take care
> Cheers Helen


Hi Helen, always nice hearing from you. Thanks for your kind comments. The hat was sooo easy to knit and I love the feel of the cotton. Happy knitting...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## Sunshine908 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great Job....I love it too!!!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Perfect for conquering the weeds in! Lovely.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks great. I saved the pattern on my ever growing list.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Very nice...great color.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Love the hat!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Very nice! How would you put wire in the brim? What kind of wire do you use?


----------



## jan2125etc0812 (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

edithann said:


> As most of you know, I love my gardens and have posted many pictures at this site. To go along with my garden theme, I decided to knit a garden hat. This was very easy to knit, especially had time when KP was closed down yesterday. It's a free pattern from Shazzas Patterns. It took a little more than 1 ball of yarn. I used Hot Green Sugar'n Cream cotton.
> I knit a little tight so I used #5 and #9 circular needles. Best part, no seams!! Might add a ribbon, what do you think????


Not only do I love the hat, but I love the way you have displayed it in what I can only assume is your own beautiful garden. Looks wonderful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful and so is the garden!


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Love it,and in my favourite colour as well.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Lovely hat and pretty, fresh colour. I have never made a hat with a brim, but I really like the style. I think I am going to have a go!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ohhhh, I love the hat. Where can I get the pattern?


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

great hat!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I love it! I'm not much of a hat person but this is too cute not to try - thanks!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I love it and love that color too!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

What do I think? I think I have a cone of cotton that's going to become a hat! Love it!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

lovely


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

What a great hat!!

I'm going to look for the pattern right now.....I think I have some yarn in my (v new) stash that will be JUST the thing....Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## koalamely (Apr 25, 2012)

I love these pictures I think they are fun especially since the head is on the bird path.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

It is gorgeous - nice work!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It's beautiful and such a lovely fresh colour, I think a nice ribbon would set it off a treat. Just what you need for the garden in hot weather. Leonora.


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

This is a great hat. I have to make one. Love the color you chose.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

San said:


> Love it!!


Thank you San...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Sunshine908 said:


> Great Job....I love it too!!!


Thanks, Sunshine...love the baby in your avatar.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Perfect for conquering the weeds in! Lovely.


Thank you Hilary from New Zealand!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

karenh said:


> Looks great. I saved the pattern on my ever growing list.
> Thanks for sharing.


You are quite welcome, Karen. Thanks for your compliment.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Grammax8 said:


> Very nice...great color.


Thanks, Gramma..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Dohuga said:


> Love the hat!


Thanks, Dohuga from Maine (lovely state)
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

thegrape said:


> Very nice! How would you put wire in the brim? What kind of wire do you use?


Thanks. In this case, a wire is not necessary. You can knit it without a wire as the brim will "flop" without it.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jan2125etc0812 said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks, Jan.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

nitnurse said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > As most of you know, I love my gardens and have posted many pictures at this site. To go along with my garden theme, I decided to knit a garden hat. This was very easy to knit, especially had time when KP was closed down yesterday. It's a free pattern from Shazzas Patterns. It took a little more than 1 ball of yarn. I used Hot Green Sugar'n Cream cotton.
> ...


Carol, you have a keen eye. First, thank you for your compliments. Second, I do love my gardens. If you want to have a peek, I posted several pictures a while ago. (Just check under search.) 
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Beautiful and so is the garden!


Thank you Patocenizo...come visit my gardens (photos on this site.)
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Gladrags said:


> Love it,and in my favourite colour as well.


Thank you Gladrags...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Rosette said:


> Lovely hat and pretty, fresh colour. I have never made a hat with a brim, but I really like the style. I think I am going to have a go!


Hi Rosette. Thank you for your compliments. Do try this pattern...very easy to knit.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Wynn11 said:


> Ohhhh, I love the hat. Where can I get the pattern?


Hi Wynn, thanks. The pattern is from Shazzas Patterns - The Bucket Hat..have fun knitting.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

journey7 said:


> great hat!


Thank you Journey 7. Glad to hear from New York. I was born in the Bronx and lived on Long Island until almost 4 years ago...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

susanrs1 said:


> I love it! I'm not much of a hat person but this is too cute not to try - thanks!


Hello Susan, thanks for your kind words. Another New Yorker,
from a former New Yorker (me) welcome.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Love the hat and your pictures are gorgeous! I see the pattern link!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I love it and love that color too!


Hi Laurel, thank you. I love all of your work and patterns, too. I have some in my "collection," just have to make time to knit them..as this time of year, I'm outside in my gardens..
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

sjbowers said:


> What do I think? I think I have a cone of cotton that's going to become a hat! Love it!


Hi Sjbowers. Girl, you just use that cone of cotton and make yourself a hat. Thanks for "loving it."
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Isuel said:


> lovely


Hi Isuel, thank you.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Grandma Marylou (Mar 8, 2011)

Great hat! I, too love gardening and will make the hat. Thank you!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I really like this. I think I'll knit one too. Love the color too.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

its beautiful your work & the color i think its perfect this way!


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Love the hat.


----------



## Judyonhill (May 31, 2012)

Love your hat! I need one as I am in garden a lot of my mornings.


----------



## TurtleEmz (Feb 9, 2012)

Love it, and it's one of my favorite colors! Gotta make one!
Thanks for posting


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

love it...must do it!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

phoenix knitter said:


> What a great hat!!
> 
> I'm going to look for the pattern right now.....I think I have some yarn in my (v new) stash that will be JUST the thing....Thanks so much for sharing


Hi Phoenix Knitter, Thank you...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

sharmend said:


> Love the hat and your pictures are gorgeous! I see the pattern link!


Thanks, Sharmend..go for it..

Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

koalamely said:


> I love these pictures I think they are fun especially since the head is on the bird path.


Hi Koalamely, thanks for your posting.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

humdinger said:


> It is gorgeous - nice work!


Thanks for your compliments, Humdinger.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

So Cute... ! The color is Wonderful !! You will be styling out there in your garden ! Great Job


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Love it - going to go get the pattern!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Leonora said:


> It's beautiful and such a lovely fresh colour, I think a nice ribbon would set it off a treat. Just what you need for the garden in hot weather. Leonora.


Hi again Leonora...thanks for your compliments. I will add the ribbon or even a flower to set it off. Looking forward to seeing all of your lovely work, too!!
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Great job on a great looking summer hat. I appreciate your sharing the information about the pattern with us.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Judyrohe said:


> This is a great hat. I have to make one. Love the color you chose.


Thanks for your compliments, Judy.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

hgayle said:


> Very cute!


Hi Hgayle, thanks..
Edie (EdiithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Grandma Marylou said:


> Great hat! I, too love gardening and will make the hat. Thank you!


Hi Grandma Marylou...thank you..and happy knitting and gardening to you, too!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Grammy Toni said:


> I really like this. I think I'll knit one too. Love the color too.


Thanks, Grammy Toni...go for it!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

i knit said:


> its beautiful your work & the color i think its perfect this way!


Hi I Knit, thanks for your kind words. Always happy to hear from a New Yorker!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

manianice said:


> Love the hat.


Hello, Manianice...thank you.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Judyonhill said:


> Love your hat! I need one as I am in garden a lot of my mornings.


Hi Judy, thanks for your compliment. Have fun knitting and in your garden.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

TurtleEmz said:


> Love it, and it's one of my favorite colors! Gotta make one!
> Thanks for posting


Hello TurtleEmz, Thank you for your kind words. Go for it!!
I may have mentioned before that I lived in New York (Long Island) and have been to Woodstock many times. Lovely area! My oldest son went to college not far from your town.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

oma lisa said:


> love it...must do it!!


Thanks Oma Lisa, try it!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Gale from Oregon said:


> So Cute... ! The color is Wonderful !! You will be styling out there in your garden ! Great Job


Hi Gale, thanks for your compliments. Don't mind the birds, just hope the bees don't like it, too!!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

pjcoldren said:


> Love it - going to go get the pattern!


Hi Pjcoldren, thank you...go for it!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

johannecw said:


> Great job on a great looking summer hat. I appreciate your sharing the information about the pattern with us.


Hello Johannecw, thanks...sharing is easy!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Morning Edithann:

What a pretty hat in a Lovely setting!

A suggestion of what to ad if you so desire to do so:

Flowers, Bees, etc. It's beautiful the way it is and I love your Maniquin !


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Another thought of adding something to your Garden hat: A humming bird.


----------



## knit247 (Nov 15, 2011)

Your hat is so cute. I think I am going to have make it, if it turns out easy enough it would make a great gift. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Judyonhill (May 31, 2012)

Where is the link to the pattern?


----------



## Judyonhill (May 31, 2012)

Where is the link to the pattern?


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful hat .I think I am going to make one.heres the link to the pattern
http://shazzaspatterns.blogspot.com/2008/05/bucket-hat.html


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh, I love it, Edie. It is perfect. Just enough brim to shade but not be too floppy. Plus I am a big fan of seamless. Thank you so much for posting where I can find the pattern. Skin cancer in our family so I wear hats everywhere AND when I am by the pool or gardening. Thanks so much for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## Corgi mom (May 28, 2012)

What a great garden hat, I think I may make one.  :thumbup:


----------



## R. Ellen (May 15, 2011)

Redwilley said:


> I love it. I want to make one too!


I love it hope I can find the pattern!!


----------



## IslandPurple (Oct 16, 2011)

Spectacular colour! What I really like about this hat is that there is sun protection and at the same time it is open enough to let air in to cool the head. I've been thinking about making just such a pattern - thank you for showing me the perfect one for me!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Darling! Really springy pattern and color!


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

I went to the website as soon as I saw your hat!! Lovely things there. Your hat is lovely and just what I have been looking for! Thanks, Mary


----------



## Betteboop (Aug 14, 2011)

I love it!!! And I am going to make one too!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Perfect just the way it is.


----------



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

Adorable. Love the color.


----------



## jean-k (Apr 23, 2011)

This is lovely.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

marieannetowells said:


> Cute!


Thanks, Marieannetowells...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Morning Edithann:
> 
> What a pretty hat in a Lovely setting!
> 
> ...


Many thanks, Cheryl...I will add something to the hat...thanks also for your compliments.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Morning Edithann:
> 
> What a pretty hat in a Lovely setting!
> 
> ...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

knit247 said:


> Your hat is so cute. I think I am going to have make it, if it turns out easy enough it would make a great gift. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks, Knit247. It would make a nice gift.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Judyonhill said:


> Where is the link to the pattern?


Please look at: Shazzas Patterns - The Bucket Hat
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

lalitha said:


> Beautiful hat .I think I am going to make one.heres the link to the pattern
> http://shazzaspatterns.blogspot.com/2008/05/bucket-hat.html


Thank you Lalitha...your work is lovely, too..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Oh, I love it, Edie. It is perfect. Just enough brim to shade but not be too floppy. Plus I am a big fan of seamless. Thank you so much for posting where I can find the pattern. Skin cancer in our family so I wear hats everywhere AND when I am by the pool or gardening. Thanks so much for sharing your beautiful work.


Dear Amy, nice hearing from you. Thanks for your compliments. This is an easy, quick hat to knit. Several of my friends want one, but I don't know when I can knit them. I love my gardens and they do take a lot of my time this time of year. Keep up your beautiful work!
Edie


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Corgi mom said:


> What a great garden hat, I think I may make one.  :thumbup:


Hello Corgi Mom, thank you...go for it..soooo easy to knit!
Edie (EdithAnn) Thanks for the thumbup!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

R. Ellen said:


> Redwilley said:
> 
> 
> > I love it. I want to make one too!
> ...


Thanks R. Ellen....You should not have any trouble finding the pattern...good luck!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

IslandPurple said:


> Spectacular colour! What I really like about this hat is that there is sun protection and at the same time it is open enough to let air in to cool the head. I've been thinking about making just such a pattern - thank you for showing me the perfect one for me!


Hi IslandPurple...thank you for your kind comments. Do try knitting one!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Darling! Really springy pattern and color!


Thank you Diclose...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

grammamary said:


> I went to the website as soon as I saw your hat!! Lovely things there. Your hat is lovely and just what I have been looking for! Thanks, Mary


Hi GrammaMary...thanks for your kind comments. Love your avatar!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Betteboop said:


> I love it!!! And I am going to make one too!


Thanks, Betteboop...Have fun knitting!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Damama said:


> Perfect just the way it is.


Shucks, Damama...thanks!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

G-Ram said:


> Adorable. Love the color.


Hi G-Ram...thanks for your compliments.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jean-k said:


> This is lovely.


Thanks, Jean...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Great hat. I find so many crochet patterns and so few for knitting in that style of hat. Thanks so much!!! I too have enjoyed your great garden pictures, now and in the past...makes me want to go up north sooner than my planned end of the month to see what my western new york garden is up to!!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

KarenJo said:


> Great hat. I find so many crochet patterns and so few for knitting in that style of hat. Thanks so much!!! I too have enjoyed your great garden pictures, now and in the past...makes me want to go up north sooner than my planned end of the month to see what my western new york garden is up to!!!


Hi KarenJo...thank you for your compliments, both in knitting and gardening! Have fun with both of yours!!!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Not only is it wonderfully executed, but, u made it in my favorite color and so summery.... wow! I think I'll have to make a few of these, one for me, my daughters, friends etc... thanks so much for posting this... and I love looking at ur flower garden. Wish I could move out to NY to be closer to daughter & GD....


----------



## andreality (Mar 28, 2011)

I just got back from a cruise to Cozumel...lost my favorite sun hat on the ship! It flew off and landed on top of the canopy on the deck below me..I'm sure it's in the Gulf by now...Yours is a cute cute hat, too!!!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I've seen that pattern...in my stash somehwere. Looks great.
I like it the way it is but if you were in the embellishment mode...you mgiht try some knitted leaves ..a few? all the way around. In a clump of 3 at one side...in a darker shade of green? Minature gardening tools...in polymer clay? Joan 8060


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

yona said:


> Not only is it wonderfully executed, but, u made it in my favorite color and so summery.... wow! I think I'll have to make a few of these, one for me, my daughters, friends etc... thanks so much for posting this... and I love looking at ur flower garden. Wish I could move out to NY to be closer to daughter & GD....


Hi again Yona, thanks sooooo much again for your nice compliments. 
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

andreality said:


> I just got back from a cruise to Cozumel...lost my favorite sun hat on the ship! It flew off and landed on top of the canopy on the deck below me..I'm sure it's in the Gulf by now...Yours is a cute cute hat, too!!!


Thanks, andreality. Hope you enjoyed your cruise but sorry about your hat..I'm going on a cruise in December and intend taking my hat with me. I will remember what you said, and pin it down.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

joanh8060 said:


> I've seen that pattern...in my stash somehwere. Looks great.
> I like it the way it is but if you were in the embellishment mode...you mgiht try some knitted leaves ..a few? all the way around. In a clump of 3 at one side...in a darker shade of green? Minature gardening tools...in polymer clay? Joan 8060


Thanks, Joanh...I love the way you think and may try one of your suggestions. 
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Very pretty with or without a ribbon.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Very pretty with or without a ribbon.


Thanks Kimmyz..nice hearing from you again..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I'ts a great hat. Did everyone know that KP was going to be closed down or did something happen. I've been scanning to see any information. I was in a panic when I couldn't log in.

Anita


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

aknitter said:


> I'ts a great hat. Did everyone know that KP was going to be closed down or did something happen. I've been scanning to see any information. I was in a panic when I couldn't log in.
> 
> Anita


Hi Anita from Queens..thank you for your compliment.
I had some trouble logging in the other day, but there was trouble with KP that day and seems to be fine since.
Also, I may have told you before, but I was born in the Bronx and lived on Long Island for many years before moving to Virginia. Love it here!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

I definitely have to get this pattern. You did a lovely job knitting it and such a wonderful in the car project. Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

dpicanco said:


> I definitely have to get this pattern. You did a lovely job knitting it and such a wonderful in the car project. Thank you so much for posting.


Hi Dpicanco, thank you for your compliment. Have fun knitting!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

Edithann, I love the hat. I, too, am a gardener and can always use a hat. I have a big straw but sometimes it is too windy to keep it on.


----------



## trudyfrommt (May 14, 2012)

Great Hat! I would put a flower on it and not a ribbon. Would be perfect for your garden.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful hat. Love that color of green.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

knittingbee said:


> Edithann, I love the hat. I, too, am a gardener and can always use a hat. I have a big straw but sometimes it is too windy to keep it on.


Thanks Knittingbee, for your comments. This could possibly could come off in a wind too. However, tying a ribbon around it could help and could also tighten it.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

trudyfrommt said:


> Great Hat! I would put a flower on it and not a ribbon. Would be perfect for your garden.


Hi Trudyfrommt...thank you...just tied a ribbon on it..next would be a flower..the ribbon could be used to tighten the hat, if needed. 
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> Beautiful hat. Love that color of green.


Hi Kacey, thank you for your comments.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

I like it the way it is, but a bow might work.


----------



## Judyonhill (May 31, 2012)

Thanks so much....ready to start one.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

whodlum said:


> I like it the way it is, but a bow might work.


Hi Whodlum, Thanks...I guess I like it either way. 
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Judyonhill said:


> Thanks so much....ready to start one.


Hi Judyonhil, thank you..go for it girl!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

A questin for you, ( I just got back from work!!) the pattern says 2x balls of Rowan All seasons yarn...does that mean that you used both skeins at the same time? Don't mean to sound dumb but just wanted to know if they are held together or if you need two (2) balls of yarn. Thanks to


edithann said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful and so is the garden!
> ...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> A questin for you, ( I just got back from work!!) the pattern says 2x balls of Rowan All seasons yarn...does that mean that you used both skeins at the same time? Don't mean to sound dumb but just wanted to know if they are held together or if you need two (2) balls of yarn. Thanks to
> 
> 
> edithann said:
> ...


Hi again Patocenizo, you never sound dumb..good question.
I must tell you I didn't use the yarn they suggested. I used Sugar'nCream which I purchased from Michaels. I used one yarn at a time, NOT two. It only took 1 ball and a small amount of yarn from the 2nd ball. Almost made it with one. 
This yarn worked great for me and so inexpensive!!

Good luck and let me know what you do.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, definitely a ribbon!


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

Hi Edie
Could you tell me the wpi of the yarn you used if it's not too much trouble please?
Am struggling a bit with the 2 (US & Aust) systems of yarn classification and am finding wpi the easiest. Thanks


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Oh, definitely a ribbon!


Thanks, Knitry...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

edithann said:


> As most of you know, I love my gardens and have posted many pictures at this site. To go along with my garden theme, I decided to knit a garden hat. This was very easy to knit, especially had time when KP was closed down yesterday. It's a free pattern from Shazzas Patterns. It took a little more than 1 ball of yarn. I used Hot Green Sugar'n Cream cotton.
> I knit a little tight so I used #5 and #9 circular needles. Best part, no seams!! Might add a ribbon, what do you think????


This is a charming little hat and the color is lovely. Enjoy gardening while shielding your eyes from the sun. I love it.l


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

phoenix knitter said:


> Hi Edie
> Could you tell me the wpi of the yarn you used if it's not too much trouble please?
> Am struggling a bit with the 2 (US & Aust) systems of yarn classification and am finding wpi the easiest. Thanks


Hi Phoenix Knitter, I was not familiar with the wpi that you mentioned. But, since I love learning new things, I googled it and found out the wpi here for 2.5 oz = 40 which would be the same in Australia as 2 Ply. Does this help you? Perhaps, you can google it too and see if you get the same answer. 
Let me know...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

DEE DEE said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > As most of you know, I love my gardens and have posted many pictures at this site. To go along with my garden theme, I decided to knit a garden hat. This was very easy to knit, especially had time when KP was closed down yesterday. It's a free pattern from Shazzas Patterns. It took a little more than 1 ball of yarn. I used Hot Green Sugar'n Cream cotton.
> ...


Hello Dee Dee, thanks for your lovely comments. 
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

lovely, love the colour!!


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

Hi again Edie

It was Lily sugar'n'cream you used wasn't it ?- can't find THAT particular email!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

loriekennedy said:


> lovely, love the colour!!


Thank you again Lorie...you always have nice comments.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

phoenix knitter said:


> Hi again Edie
> 
> It was Lily sugar'n'cream you used wasn't it ?- can't find THAT particular email!!


Yes, you have the right yarn..lots of sites sell it in the U.S., did you try googling it?
Edie


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

Hi again Edie 

The Lily site says Sugar'n'Cream is a Category 4 yarn (ie worsted weight) that = 9-11wpi. We don't really have an equivalent; it falls in between 8ply & 10ply.

What size needles did you use?


----------



## emmapeel (Jul 7, 2011)

I just got the pattern for that daRLING HAT, LOVE THE BRIM!
I had seen the hat on a different thread, will have to get that hat on my to-do list


----------



## Hoppitinn (May 13, 2012)

Liking it


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

phoenix knitter said:


> Hi again Edie
> 
> The Lily site says Sugar'n'Cream is a Category 4 yarn (ie worsted weight) that = 9-11wpi. We don't really have an equivalent; it falls in between 8ply & 10ply.
> 
> What size needles did you use?


Hi again Phoenix Knitter...I used a size 5 needle for the brim and a size 9 for the rest of the hat. I do knit a little tight, so this worked for me.. I don't see why you can't use any cotton yarn as long as it's not too heavy. If the hat becomes a little too big for you, you can add the ribbon which will then pull it a little snugger. Good luck..please post if you knit one.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

emmapeel said:


> I just got the pattern for that daRLING HAT, LOVE THE BRIM!
> I had seen the hat on a different thread, will have to get that hat on my to-do list


Thanks, emmapeel...go for it girl!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hoppitinn said:


> Liking it


Thank you Hoppitinn...never heard of East Runton Cromer. I'm guessing you live in England (?)
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

How about exchangable flowers instead of ribbon?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

cindylucifer said:


> How about exchangable flowers instead of ribbon?


Hi Cindy, that's works, too! Thanks...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

edithann said:


> As most of you know, I love my gardens and have posted many pictures at this site. To go along with my garden theme, I decided to knit a garden hat. This was very easy to knit, especially had time when KP was closed down yesterday. It's a free pattern from Shazzas Patterns. It took a little more than 1 ball of yarn. I used Hot Green Sugar'n Cream cotton.
> I knit a little tight so I used #5 and #9 circular needles. Best part, no seams!! Might add a ribbon, what do you think????


I love Hats and have quite a selection,it's cute and I might add a ribbon or better yet maybe a flower,a silk one. :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

WaTUsi74 said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > As most of you know, I love my gardens and have posted many pictures at this site. To go along with my garden theme, I decided to knit a garden hat. This was very easy to knit, especially had time when KP was closed down yesterday. It's a free pattern from Shazzas Patterns. It took a little more than 1 ball of yarn. I used Hot Green Sugar'n Cream cotton.
> ...


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you for this beautiful hat pattern. I knit for American Cancer Society and I know these will be appreciated as chemo hats. Cool for the summer months and easily decorated for that bit of "happiness".

Again, thank you....for all the women who may have lost their hair but not their beauty.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Great hat. Love the color and your photography is great too.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> Thank you for this beautiful hat pattern. I knit for American Cancer Society and I know these will be appreciated as chemo hats. Cool for the summer months and easily decorated for that bit of "happiness".
> 
> Again, thank you....for all the women who may have lost their hair but not their beauty.


Hi Charliesaunt...thank you, too for all the wonderful work you do. This would make a pretty chemo hat and certainly should be cool. Love how you change your avatar once in a while. Especially, love this one!!!
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

daralene said:


> Great hat. Love the color and your photography is great too.


Why thank you Daralene...your compliments are sooo welcomed!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

Good morning Edie  It is here anyway!!

Thank you for that info
Not only does this look like a good garden hat, I think it looks like a great put-in-your-bag-and-take-everywhere sort of hat. I suppose an I cord (haven't knitted one yet) would work too.
Oh, and the needle info confirms worsted weight too.....I think for a hat 8ply would work - not too heavy as you say.
thanks again for a lovely pattern

Tracey (phoenix knitter)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

phoenix knitter said:


> Good morning Edie  It is here anyway!!
> 
> Thank you for that info
> Not only does this look like a good garden hat, I think it looks like a great put-in-your-bag-and-take-everywhere sort of hat. I suppose an I cord (haven't knitted one yet) would work too.
> ...


You are so welcome...Tracey...hope it all works out for you.
Enjoy,
Edie.....


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

It is a lovely chappeau for your summer gardening or sitting and knitting. It is your hat, put a big purple flower on it if you want to! Do something jazzy with it to make you feel elegant or silly or a little bit of both. Put some spark in your life! After all, you do dance when no one is looking don't you?? So, fix your hat and wear it with pride any way you want it. Put not just one ribbon but many ribbons in all colors if you like. Lovely hat for a lovely lady.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> It is a lovely chappeau for your summer gardening or sitting and knitting. It is your hat, put a big purple flower on it if you want to! Do something jazzy with it to make you feel elegant or silly or a little bit of both. Put some spark in your life! After all, you do dance when no one is looking don't you?? So, fix your hat and wear it with pride any way you want it. Put not just one ribbon but many ribbons in all colors if you like. Lovely hat for a lovely lady.


Hi DonnieK....thank you soooo much for all your wonderful comments. You made my evening..as..I do think very much like you. I have tried it many different ways and will also add a pretty flower when I need a change. Thanks for adding a "spark" to my evening..Best wishes, Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## nancyp (Jun 27, 2011)

How do I find the free pattern? Are you able to post the website? It is very cute and a great color.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Love your hat. The color too.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

nancyp said:


> How do I find the free pattern? Are you able to post the website? It is very cute and a great color.


Thanks Nancy...it's Shazzas Patterns - The Bucket Hat
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Love your hat. The color too.


Hi Jmai...thank you for your comments.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, all!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I love that and it's a great color!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I love that and it's a great color!


Hi Miss Pam, thanks for your compliments.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is my finished product. It was not my first choice in color but the yarn was only $2 and I can make about 6 hats with it so I can't complain too much. It is super fast and easy to make. My first one came out a little big so a ribbon is definitely in order. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

Your hat's great!....and a functional colour that goes with a lot IMHO


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Redwilley said:


> Here is my finished product. It was not my first choice in color but the yarn was only $2 and I can make about 6 hats with it so I can't complain too much. It is super fast and easy to make. My first one came out a little big so a ribbon is definitely in order. Thanks for the pattern.


Hi Red Willey, glad you got to finish your hat. I think it looks great and the fit looks fine to me. I wore mine to a trip to a Lavender Farm in PA today and received many compliments! Also, I did add a ribbon on mine. I posted that another day.
Good for you...keep 'em coming.
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## crisknit (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi. I'm new to KP. I love your hat. Is there a pattern I could get?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

crisknit said:


> Hi. I'm new to KP. I love your hat. Is there a pattern I could get?


Welcome...thank you...if you look on the first page above the picture of the hat, it will give you the information you want.
Happy knitting!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Smittybjs (Jun 5, 2013)

I think it's adorable, what a nice shot. I want one!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Smittybjs said:


> I think it's adorable, what a nice shot. I want one!


Hi Smittybjs...welcome to KP. Thanks so much for your lovely compliments!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------

